# 2011 Themes?



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 13, 2008)

So, what's your theme for this year's haunt? :jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

My front yard display will be MISTY MOON ORPHANAGE. A haven for discarded and unwanted creatures.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Reaper's Ridge Otherworldly Penitentiary, a facility designed to contain the monsters we all hold within.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

pirates this year.I have never done pirates so this is a whole new venue for me.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am sticking with the graveyard/pumpkin patch theme. I add a few things every year. This year singing pumpkins and a talking skeleton greeter.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The Haunted Bayou of Love Manor.

I threw some posts up about bayous and swamps on my blog at www.lovemanor.com/blog


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We also do a graveyard and just add new things each year, and retire or let rest older items.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I am attempting to replicate the house from trick-r-treat that is almost overwhelmed with jackolanterns. Yeah, Scareme, it is almost June and I am still full of hope! Whoo hoo!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

For lack of money and concern over people not getting my original idea, I went back for Pirates again this year. I'll be turning my porch into a pirate tavern: The Scurvy Strumpet!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Graveyard time this year! I try to come back to traditional everyother year or so. We did themes every year for several years. After I found Skull & Bone, It made me want to go back and do a graveyard. Working on lighting this year.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

We have an old barn we haunt so most of the rooms will be barn related. My personal room I will work in is a bayou voodoo priestess room. Should be fun!


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow (Mar 14, 2011)

Witch's Apothecary. Bubbling cauldron, tools, brooms, potions, ingredients and all. Maybe even a peppers ghost crystal ball. 

Not much space, so this will work best on our front patio- weather pending Halloween Night.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

JohnnyL said:


> The Haunted Bayou of Love Manor.
> 
> I threw some posts up about bayous and swamps on my blog at www.lovemanor.com/blog


I loved your teaser for 2010.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm keeping my framing device of the Midnight Marquee Halloween movie theater (with some refinements and new surprises) and making the featured attraction the story of Jack of the Lantern. The base of the centerpiece is going to be my $20 prop challenge entry, so I don't want to go into too much detail.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The front yard portion will remain the graveyard, which we've had good feedback on for a long time. We'll add a few more stones and some more animation. The walk through portion is strongly leaning towards a zombie theme; escaped zombies roaming free, an armed guide taking groups through the path and fending off the flesheaters. Still scratching out details but have helpers lined up already and ideas are starting to come together.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sticking with haunted Road's End Cemetery that was plowed under and turned into a cornfield. 

The big build this year is adding a new 10' x 10' witch's shack for our entrance room. Some new scarecrows, a new maze design, and repainted tombstones for the graveyard.

jdubbya's going to need a second tier for that cemetery if he builds more of his great tombstones and monuments! (you can always throw a few of your cast-offs my way Jerry. Your 'seconds' are better than my 'firsts'!)


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

*Victorian Theme Help?*

So I am having my husband build me a horse drawn hearse this year. (Which will take up most of our budget) with that said I was thinking a a Victorian theme, Old cemetery with beloved gravetone in middle, I would like to add the facade of a chapel/crypt. I have 4 lg. window on my enclosed porch so I want to do like a store front scene, I was thinking one store for each window~ Sweeney Todds, Jack the ripper's Bordello of blood, an apothecary shoppe, and Nevermore's Books Specializing in the Occult and the macabre. But that all I got so far.

Any help with Ideas/building props would be awesome~ please keep in mind small budget!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This will be year three of Faegoria and we're continuing to expand on the underlying mythos of the realm where time and expense permit. The overarching theme this year is necromancy and forgotten gods. I like to look at my display in terms of overlapping sets depicting scenes from the world of Faegoria and this year will include the temple, the graveyard, and the manor.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

I will be going with the crypt, am also going to incorporating some psycho clowns.
My patrons seem to love the clowns.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

tattman98 said:


> My patrons seem to love the clowns.


It is for phrases like these that I frequent HF. Awesome.:jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hopefully, The western Ghost town of Vulture Hill.


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

I do a full backyard my themes this year are
Swamp, Clowns, Pirates cove, Prison, and a Jester area(think braveheart pulling out guts) with a graveyard in front yard.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I am doing mixed themes this year but the main idea behind is the 13th hour


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I am thinking a little ambitiously, but I planning for spider tunnel leading to a graveyard leading to a witches cabin.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

craftlilwitch said:


> So I am having my husband build me a horse drawn hearse this year. (Which will take up most of our budget) with that said I was thinking a a Victorian theme, Old cemetery with beloved gravetone in middle, I would like to add the facade of a chapel/crypt. I have 4 lg. window on my enclosed porch so I want to do like a store front scene, I was thinking one store for each window~ Sweeney Todds, Jack the ripper's Bordello of blood, an apothecary shoppe, and Nevermore's Books Specializing in the Occult and the macabre. But that all I got so far.
> 
> Any help with Ideas/building props would be awesome~ please keep in mind small budget!


I think you are better off focussing on maybe one or two of the themes and make them bigger and better rather than cramped and and compromised.
I'd look at themes for the "storefronts" that you can tie in to an overall theme you can work with and enjoy.
While an apothecary can be fun if there is a live actor and interaction between him/her and the TOTs, on it's own as a static scene it's very limited when you consider you don't want people standing there for long periods trying to find something interesting. You have to consider what you have and will need in the way of actors for your overall haunt. If you can't have actors in a scene then it needs to be interesting but obvious to viewers. Maybe a mortician's shop with various caskets on display, maybe new and used coffins and a headstone in the process of being carved. How about a pshycic's seance room next door with a spread of tarot cards, a ouija board, and or a crystal ball on a well decorated table, dim lights or candles to keep the attention focussed and a soundtrack running of a seance in progress (a la Madame Leota from the Haunted Mansion). In the end you have to make your haunt something you will be happy with but also with a potential audience that will appreciate it.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Evil Candy Machine. It eats ToTs and turns them into candy! When they go inside, they kibbitz with a huge mechanical face that eventually gives them candy. My working name is "Gobblin' Candy Maker" but I'm open to better suggestions.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Classic: three witches raising the unrestful dead to do their nefarious business in a lost graveyard.


----------



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

This year we will be going with an insane asylum. However, it is different than most I seen because of the way we plan on going with it.


















There are 4 teasers we have so far. We release one each week up until the first week of our haunt.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I can post mine here now. I finally decided on a theme. It's only the start of September tomorrow. I have time. 

Anyway, I am sticking with the graveyard theme out front with the house all boarded up. The side yard wasn't used last year, so this year I am expanding into it. 

I live 1/2 mile from a major airport and in the flight past. Cleveland international for those interested. I am building a prop plane crash with the pilot and co pilot as moving props, and a smoking broken up plane. The co pilot is stuck on the flagpole in the yard due to the parachute (just bought that on ebay yesterday) and the pilot didn't pull his cord fast enough so he will be half buried in the ground where he impacted, legs flailing of course. 

Hopefully it will all be run off the nerve center from monster guts and a few wiper motors.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I started to weave in a Camp Crystal Lake theme last year but I barely decorated last year and i'm just abandoning that to help get rid of the bad place I was last year. I'm going with a straightforward graveyard this year with a ton of new stuff, more detailed stones and making everything a little less cheap and cheesey.


----------

